# Supernatural



## Hadrian (Aug 2, 2010)

Lets discuss this show! One of the few ones from the last 5-6 years that I can still watch and enjoy.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks For Making This Thread Dude. My Favorite Episode Is Season 4 Episode 6 Called Yellow Fever,Where Dean Gets Sick And Is Scared To Shiz And At The End He Does Eye Of The Tiger


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

Did You Know That Season Six Is Coming Out In Sepetember The 10th


----------



## Razor1993 (Aug 2, 2010)

I love this movie Supernatural with lucifer xD
but i dont understand very good english did you know when will releas the 5th season in germany???

and is the 5th seaon good???


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 2, 2010)

Fifth series was great, kinda felt like it should have ended though (like it was originally written to) but hey it beats most programs.


----------



## George Dawes (Aug 2, 2010)

Six!?!  I loved the first series.  After that I fund it went seriously downhill.  Not seen anything of S4 or 5 other than odd bits.

Sexiest bro - dean or sam?  Needs a poll


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

Razor1993 said:
			
		

> I love this movie Supernatural with lucifer xD
> but i dont understand very good english did you know when will releas the 5th season in germany???
> 
> and is the 5th seaon good???


The 5th Season Is The Bomb,Its Too Bad That You Guys Are Barely Getting The 5th Season And Were Getting The 6th.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

It Would Be Kool Like Koolaid If There Was A Supernatural Movie


----------



## Depravo (Aug 2, 2010)

It's good then? It's on my 'To Watch' list.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> It's good then? It's on my 'To Watch' list.


Yeah It Comes Out On   The CW Channel. Watch The First Episode And You'll Love It.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 2, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> Six!?!  I loved the first series.  After that I fund it went seriously downhill.  Not seen anything of S4 or 5 other than odd bits.


I wasn't fond of the 2nd or 3rd but it got a lot better on the 4th onwards.

5th series started a while back on some cable channel here but fuck that I just download them.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 2, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> George Dawes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Loved All The Seasons,Im Especially Going To Love The 6th


----------

